# #loveislove,  The Next Frontier



## wayneL (9 July 2018)

Paedophilia I notice is coming more and more out in the open.  Combine this with the high level efforts to cover up the activities of those in power and that sets a worrying trend imo.


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2018)

UK policeman/wistleblower experiences


----------



## Darc Knight (9 July 2018)

Geez, needs to be quashed ASAP. Not even the LGBIT community would condone this would they?


----------



## Tisme (9 July 2018)

I wonder if the younger generations are mortified or complacent on these taboos. They have been raised on a diet of entitlement to fulfil their individual desires ahead of the group's fast eroding traditional underpinnings.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 July 2018)

These people have lust and try to pretend it's love.

Disgusting creatures.


----------



## tech/a (9 July 2018)

Are you kidding me.
Surely there isn't a move toward equality with these people!
You mean we will be discriminating if some 40 yrs old grooms
one of our 14 yr old kids!!

NO WAY


----------



## basilio (9 July 2018)

The LGBT ect community isn't promoting paedophilia.   Of course suggesting they might, or could or do is an excellent smear if one is trying to stir the pot. 
Why not just ask the question about whether promoting adult child sex  is becoming more open rather than tie it into  gay agendas ?


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2018)

I can't believe ASF is now even discussing this rot.


----------



## Darc Knight (9 July 2018)

basilio said:


> The LGBT ect community isn't promoting paedophilia.   Of course suggesting they might, or could or do is an excellent smear if one is trying to stir the pot.
> Why not just ask the question about whether promoting adult child sex  is becoming more open rather than tie it into  gay agendas ?




^^^That wasn't directed at my post was it? If so see edit and take a look at the pictures in O.P. The Gay flags, the mention of "Gay" in one of the photos. They are hoping to link the success of the "yes" vote to a broader acceptance of Paedophilia.

Edit: if so, go tie yourself to a Bulldozer, preferably a moving one


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2018)

CanOz said:


> I can't believe ASF is now even discussing this rot.



What do yoy mean by "rot"?

That it is a trivial subject not worth discussion?

That it should be kept hidden and not discussed. 

Or that the issue doesn't exist?


----------



## tech/a (9 July 2018)

CanOz said:


> I can't believe ASF is now even discussing this rot.




Don't see any discussion as far as I'm concerned there is nothing to discuss.
But issues like Child sex slaves and Child Trafficking are linked.
They are very real and massive.

Would you turn a blind eye to any form of child abuse.
I don't and intervened once in a situation which wasn't
in the interest of the young lad and his family--read mother.
Would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

I have a simple solution ….. Clive Martin and Kyle McDorman (McDorkman) should both receive penectomies followed by frontal lobotomies then they may have some value to society.


----------



## Tisme (9 July 2018)

tech/a said:


> Don't see any discussion as far as I'm concerned there is nothing to discuss.
> But issues like Child sex slaves and Child Trafficking are linked.
> They are very real and massive.
> 
> ...




I think the music video industry needs a good look at the way children are being groomed via sexualised content.


----------



## satanoperca (9 July 2018)

Hijacking at it's best.

https://www.change.org/p/everyone-involved-in-the-lgbt-prevent-the-pedosexual-movement

It seems 25,000 other people have to same view as the ASF members.

But it seems the people involved get smashed on all social media accounts are closed very fast, and so can never get I voice.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 July 2018)

Tisme said:


> I think the music video industry needs a good look at the way children are being groomed via sexualised content.




And the general entertainment and advertising areas as well.


----------



## Value Collector (9 July 2018)

I think you will find that this is not actually happening, and calls for "equal rights" etc for Pedo's, are actually coming from the anti gay activists looking to scare people and trying to use the slippery slope argument. 

You fall for things to easily Wayne. 

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/lgbtp-adding-letter/


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2018)

Sounds more like it, now watch everyone try and debunk the debunkers....


----------



## tech/a (9 July 2018)

So learned peoples.
Has the acceptance of Gay equality added to or subtracted from paedophilia
and like world issues. (Child Trafficking)
Ill add in the western world.
Where Gays aren't accepted but Child Brides are.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 July 2018)

No doubt there are groups pushing for child sex rights. The mainstream gay groups would be silly to have a bar of it, but there might be some fringe LGB groups involved.


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2018)

Deny all you like, but here is an article in MSM

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...al-psychologist-child-sex-abuse-a6965956.html

*Paedophilia a 'sexual orientation - like being straight or gay'*
*A paedophile has the 'same ingrained attraction that a heterosexual female may feel towards a male', psychologist says*


Ian Johnston 
@montaukian 
Sunday 3 April 2016 19:02 

Click to follow
The Independent Online

_




Todd Nickerson faced an immediate backlash online after publishing an article titled 'I'm a paedophile, but not a monster' ( Getty )
Paedophilia is a “sexual orientation” like being straight or gay, according to a criminal psychologist.

The idea that sexual attraction to children is an “orientation” is highly controversial as it suggests that offenders cannot change.


Asked “can paedophiles actually change?”, the expert wrote: “I believe Paedophilic Disorder is a sexual orientation with individual that are attracted to child features. In other words, an individual with paedophilia has the same ingrained attraction that a heterosexual female may feel towards a male, or a homosexual feels towards their same gender. 

“With that being said, it needs to be said that sexuality is more of a spectrum than a finite category. We know that heterosexuals may engage in homosexual behaviour, and deny they are bisexual or homosexual. 
_


----------



## SirRumpole (9 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Deny all you like, but here is an article in MSM




Deny what ? That pedophiles exist ?


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2018)

No there there is a move to legitimise it. 

A selection of articles for your perusal 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...-android-oppo&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Value Collector (9 July 2018)

No one is denying pedophiles exist, I think everyone here accepts they exist.

What I doubt is that there is any push to make it legal or accepted, Sure if you google hard enough you will uncover some weirdos, but it's not a "Thing" that any one in the mainstream LGBT rights area supports.

As the article I linked says, when you trace the origin, you generally find antigay activists.


----------



## explod (9 July 2018)

This from one of the articles sums it right up:-

"
*Children cannot consent!*

The slippery slope argument that pedophelia will be accepted is plain stupid.
A child is not mature enough to consent in sex, and they don't even know anything about sex! How could they possibly consent?
Not only that, but an adult could easily manipulate them and take advantage of their ignorance. This shouldn't even be an opinion question..."

Not sure of the exact law today, but in my time the limit I think was above 18 you could not touch anyone under 16, over 21 no one under 18.

And that long term standard surely could not change.


----------



## Junior (9 July 2018)

#loveislove is about consenting adults.  

I'm not sure why anyone would waste their time hunting around on google looking for the very small minority of weirdos promoting pedophilia as something which will ever, ever be acceptable.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 July 2018)

Junior said:


> #loveislove is about consenting adults.
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone would waste their time hunting around on google looking for the very small minority of weirdos promoting pedophilia as something which will ever, ever be acceptable.




The Muslims seem to like it, it's written that Mohammed had a ten year old as a bride, so that makes it acceptable to them.


----------



## Tisme (9 July 2018)

explod said:


> This from one of the articles sums it right up:-
> 
> "
> *Children cannot consent!*
> ...




In Nigeria It's 11, Philipines 12 and Japan 13. Then you have the Muslim countries where marriage based consent for girls is as young as 9.

In much of Australia up to the late 1800s, it was 12.


----------



## Tisme (9 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> I think you will find that this is not actually happening, and calls for "equal rights" etc for Pedo's, are actually coming from the anti gay activists looking to scare people and trying to use the slippery slope argument.
> 
> You fall for things to easily Wayne.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/lgbtp-adding-letter/




I think you stretching the bow too far if you think there is no influential pedo movement. Of course any group looking to legitimise itself will tag itself to the successful LGBTalphabet and use the same marketing techniques, same screwed up logic, etc. Why reinvent mass hysteria when the population is already pre primed.


----------



## Darc Knight (9 July 2018)

Come on Folks. The more we express our disgust and opposition to Paedophilia the more a deterrent it creates hopefully.
And yes, there would be some of these sick bastards pushing for its acceptance whether gay, straight or liqourice allsort.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Come on Folks. The more we express our disgust and opposition to Paedophilia the more a deterrent it creates hopefully.
> And yes, there would be some of these sick bastards pushing for its acceptance whether gay, straight or liqourice allsort.




The bigger worry is not the overt campaign, it's the underground one which has been shown to involve police, judges, lawyers, politicians and any other walks of life you can think of that supply the rich and powerful with children and/or child pornography.

While powerful people are out of the public gaze, this stuff will go on.


----------



## PZ99 (9 July 2018)

Speaking of erroneous links between this and the LGBT community how on earth did the forum software similarly link _"#loveislove Next Frontier"_ with _"Is Scott Morrison our next PM?" LOL_


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

For me, the innocence of a child is one of the few remaining bastions that mankind is generally good and not evil …..

Gay/Straight/Lesbian/Muslim/Baptist/Homeless/Rich/Poor ….  or even Martian …. I don't care ….

Irrespective of someone's personal, political or sexual persuasion, anyone who violates the innocence of a child is no better than rotting meat to me …. no excuses … ever!!


----------



## Value Collector (9 July 2018)

barney said:


> Irrespective of someone's personal, political or sexual persuasion, anyone who violates the innocence of a child is no better than rotting meat to me …. no excuses … ever!!




Most of society agrees with you, except the church officials.

If Wayne really wanted to defend the rights of children and bring molestors to justice, he should be focusing on the church in my opinion.


The Catholic Church openly says Australian laws regarding the reporting of child abuse do not apply to them.


----------



## Tisme (9 July 2018)




----------



## Tisme (9 July 2018)




----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

Couldn't agree more on the Catholic Church aspect @Value Collector 

The concept of biblical teaching and goodness to mankind etc etc is brilliant in theory …

But the Catholic Church and no doubt various other religious fakers should be totally ashamed of what trauma they have caused in society in the name of "god" ….  disgusting!


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Most of society agrees with you, except the church officials.
> 
> If Wayne really wanted to defend the rights of children and bring molestors to justice, he should be focusing on the church in my opinion.
> 
> ...




That's unfair VC,  I never named any sector and don't intend to.  Paedophilia is endemic to all sectors.

My concern is attempts in legitimising it, where ever that comes from.


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> My concern is attempts in legitimising it, where ever that comes from.




I'm sure VC was not really aiming his discontent at you personally Wayne given you have consistently displayed much compassion over the years on various topics … more the poor form of the CC in particular who have in particular ruined the lives of so many of societies young lads ….. 

I still have trouble getting my head around the hypocrisy of promoting a religious teaching/education, then covering the real truth with deceit and fabrication.

If the CC is not prepared to "crucify" their own wrong doers when they have obviously transgressed … they are doing nothing less than making a mockery of their own teachings ….. Its actually a bit scary!


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2018)

barney said:


> I'm sure VC was not really aiming his discontent at you personally Wayne given you have consistently displayed much compassion over the years on various topics … more the poor form of the CC in particular who have in particular ruined the lives of so many of societies young lads …..
> 
> I still have trouble getting my head around the hypocrisy of promoting a religious teaching/education, then covering the real truth with deceit and fabrication.
> 
> If the CC is not prepared to "crucify" their own wrong doers when they have obviously transgressed … they are doing nothing less than making a mockery of their own teachings ….. Its actually a bit scary!



Barney, what Im attempting to highlight is not what is widely known,  but what is not so widely known. 

CC got busted,  good, but there are numerous other institutions  that have managed ti keep it all under a lid. Police,  politicians,  celebrities etc.  as per the vid I posted. 

About 5% percent of adult males,  and some lesser percentage of females,  are pedophiles. 

Few act on their proclivity,  but even if only 1% of the 5% do,  that's still a lot of damage. 

I personally know 4 women in my circle of friends that are victims,  and that's only the ones open about it. 

Mate,  I joined twitter about six weeks ago and was astonished to come across several tweets that sought to normalize adult/child sexual relations.

Since then I have found several dots that beg to be joined,  but I want to verify first

I just think this has to be talked about and given the sanitizing effect of oxygen


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2018)

I’ve been on twitter for 6 years and I’ve not come across anything that remotely resembles anything as wrong as this topic....who are you following wayneL?


----------



## Tisme (10 July 2018)

CanOz said:


> I’ve been on twitter for 6 years and I’ve not come across anything that remotely resembles anything as wrong as this topic....who are you following wayneL?




Being a freshman, the profiling algorithm would still be sorting out the filters to make sure he gets the content he's generally interested in.  Part of tuning always includes high error bumps.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 July 2018)

People need to respect the laws of the land and most it appears do. The internet has allowed mobile phone addicted teens to explore their pubescents and sexuality more than the book "What's happening to me" ever revealed. Being mentally ready and physically ready can be far apart so the age of consent needs to remain in place to protect teens from themselves.


----------



## barney (10 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Barney, what Im attempting to highlight is not what is widely known,  but what is not so widely known.




I understand Wayne …..  I know you were posting with the right intentions.

Its hard to believe people could even consider going down this track eh!


----------



## Tink (11 July 2018)

I have put this up before from the ABC..

https://www.mamamia.com.au/the-coup...for-the-sole-purpose-of-sexually-abusing-him/


----------



## Tisme (11 July 2018)

http://yellodyno.com/Statistics/statistics_child_molester.html


----------



## Darc Knight (11 July 2018)

Tink said:


> I have put this up before from the ABC..
> 
> https://www.mamamia.com.au/the-coup...for-the-sole-purpose-of-sexually-abusing-him/




That's one of the worst things I've ever read but it needs to be put out there so that normal people are aware or reminded that Monsters do exist in our Society and that Victims of all sort need to be helped and protected.


----------



## Value Collector (11 July 2018)

Tink said:


> I have put this up before from the ABC..
> 
> https://www.mamamia.com.au/the-coup...for-the-sole-purpose-of-sexually-abusing-him/




How do you feel about the leaders of your club not reporting child abuse?


----------



## SirRumpole (11 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> How do you feel about the leaders of your club not reporting child abuse?




Do you think lawyers should also be required to squeal on their clients ?


----------



## Value Collector (11 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Do you think lawyers should also be required to squeal on their clients ?




I think any decent person should do what they can to protect children, and if I found out a club I was a member of was going out of its way to protect child abusers, I would openly condemn the club and its leaders.

Tink however, always seems quite on the actions of her clubs leaders, she is very loud when it comes to anything else she thinks is wrong, but strangely quite on the actions of her own club.

Tink has repeatedly posted that article from 5 years ago, but never once said anything bad about her own club/cult's history.


----------



## Value Collector (11 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> That's unfair VC,  I never named any sector and don't intend to.




I think that the posts you originally quoted are designed to link Paedophilia with the move to give equal rights to the LGBT community, and to the left / political correctness side in general.

They are designed purposely to muddy the waters, to try and create ill feeling's towards one group, by trying to link them with another, when in reality the two groups are not linked.

So if anything is unfair, I think its your original post.


----------



## Value Collector (11 July 2018)

CanOz said:


> I’ve been on twitter for 6 years and I’ve not come across anything that remotely resembles anything as wrong as this topic....who are you following wayneL?




Nor have I,

Is it posible Wayne for you to provide links to the original sources of the posts?

For example, can you show any evidence that they first one actually came from the website FCKH8.com, Because I can't. it seems their logo has just been high jacked and the post has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Darc Knight (11 July 2018)

Can't believe someone is getting grief for starting this thread. Yes, it can be a distasteful topic but facing it and persistently denouncing the despicable practice of child abuse will to some degree act as a deterrent to those who may be so inclined.


----------



## Value Collector (11 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Can't believe someone is getting grief for starting this thread. Yes, it can be a distasteful topic but facing it and persistently denouncing the despicable practice of child abuse will to some degree act as a deterrent to those who may be so inclined.



As I said I am all for denouncing the despicable act, however I would prefer if the hatred of the act was being focused at those condoning and covering up the acts.

It would appear that those original posts Wayne put up are not intended to direct the hatred at those who are genuinely condoneing and covering up the acts, rather the creators of Those posts are attempting to misdirect societies hatred for child abuse to further a non related anti lgbt cause, and to discredit the left in general.

If you can find some one who is genuinely trying to promote or coverup child abuse, by all means haul them over the coals, but don’t use the topic as a straw man to attack groups that are not doing anything to harm children


----------



## SirRumpole (11 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> If you can find some one who is genuinely trying to promote or coverup child abuse, by all means haul them over the coals, but don’t use the topic as a straw man to attack groups that are not doing anything to harm children




No gays or lesbians are pedophiles you think ?


----------



## Value Collector (11 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> No gays or lesbians are pedophiles you think ?




The vast majority of paedophiles are Straight males, However that has nothing to do with my point.

My point, is that the posts Wayne linked at the start of this thread, were not created by people who genuinely want to normalise Paedophilia, they were created by people who want to turn the average Joe against the LGBT community in general.

They are attempting to tap into peoples justified hatred of paedophilla, and direct it to an unrelated group of people who are doing nothing to try and normalise paedophilla.


----------



## Tisme (11 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> No gays or lesbians are pedophiles you think ?




I must admit I didn't see the linkage VC put on Wayne's post, until VC himself raised it.

,but studies using phallometric test sensitivities indicate pedophiles among persons with a homosexual erotic development is proportionally higher than heterosexual.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> The vast majority of paedophiles are Straight males, However that has nothing to do with my point.




You don't think that males who abuse boys may be homosexual ?


----------



## Value Collector (11 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> You don't think that males who abuse boys may be homosexual ?




Of course some of them are, but again that has nothing to do with my point.

Perhaps re read my posts in this thread and you will get a better understanding of the point I am making, it has nothing to do with whether pedophiles are straight or gay (as I said most of them are straight males), rather it has everything to do with the hatred for pedophiles being highjacked and then misdirected at non pedophiles and non pedophile cases.


----------



## Tisme (11 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> You don't think that males who abuse boys may be homosexual ?




http://www.familyresearchinst.org/2012/01/how-much-child-molestation-is-homosexual/


----------



## SirRumpole (11 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Perhaps re read my posts in this thread and you will get a better understanding of the point I am making, it has nothing to do with whether pedophiles are straight or gay (as I said most of them are straight males), rather it has everything to do with the hatred for pedophiles being highjacked and then misdirected at non pedophiles and non pedophile cases.




There is a spectrum in all of society. People campaigning for pedosexual rights would probably contain some homosexuals so I don't think that you can fully discount them from this movement, but I'm sure that the "mainstream" LGBT groups don't support it.


----------



## Tink (12 July 2018)

As I have stated, darc knight, the best place for children is with their parents - their mother and father.


----------



## Tisme (12 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> There is a spectrum in all of society. People campaigning for pedosexual rights would probably contain some homosexuals so I don't think that you can fully discount them from this movement, but I'm sure that the "mainstream" LGBT groups don't support it.




They could always change their national flag.


----------



## Value Collector (12 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> There is a spectrum in all of society. People campaigning for pedosexual rights would probably contain some homosexuals so I don't think that you can fully discount them from this movement, but I'm sure that the "mainstream" LGBT groups don't support it.




It's like some one who isn't a member of Aussie stock forums but wants to discredit investing, stealing "Aussie stock forums logo" and using it to promote pedophilia saying "Aussie stock forums supports pedosexual rights" when neither Joe or anyone here is actually saying that, and then you come along and say "It's ok because some members might pedo's", 

If you can't see that stealing another organisations logo, putting your own message on it for the purpose of trying to discredit that organisation and say they are campaigning for something they aren't, then I don't think there is much more I can say.

As I said its not about whether some of the pedophiles are gay or not, Offcourse some are. 

It's about people that aren't from an organisation, stealing the logo of another organisation and trying to discredit that movement by linking it to another movement.


----------



## Value Collector (12 July 2018)

Tink said:


> As I have stated, darc knight, the best place for children is with their parents - their mother and father.




But what are your thoughts on the Catholic Church saying they wouldn't report child abuse?


----------



## Tisme (12 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> But what are your thoughts on the Catholic Church saying they wouldn't report child abuse?




Not all Catholic Priest are pedophiles either


----------



## Value Collector (12 July 2018)

Tisme said:


> Not all Catholic Priest are pedophiles either




what does that have to do with anything, I didn't say they were.

The fact that the organisation is willing to protect those that are, should be worrying to you, shouldn't it?

I would just like Tinks honest opinion on it, she is quick to jump in saying she is defending children's rights, but so far has said nothing in regards to her own clubs willingness to protect pedo's at the expense children.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> If you can't see that stealing another organisations logo, putting your own message on it for the purpose of trying to discredit that organisation and say they are campaigning for something they aren't, then I don't think there is much more I can say.




I think I tried to agree with that in my last post, maybe it went over your head.


----------



## wayneL (12 July 2018)

For my part I'm not linking pedophilia to homosexuality in particular,  but doff my cap to earlier comments, but I an intentiionally linking it to the agenda of the *far left. I make no apologies for that.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> For my part I'm not linking pedophilia to homosexuality in particular,  but doff my cap to earlier comments, but I an intentiionally linking it to the agenda of the *far left. I make no apologies for that.




Who in the "Far Left" do you think is campaigning for pedosexual rights ?

I thought the far Left would support the so called marginalised in the LGBxyz movement.


----------



## Junior (12 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> but I an intentiionally linking it to the agenda of the *far left. I make no apologies for that.




How do you justify making that link?  Unless you have a some kind of evidence or basis for it, trying to create a link where there isn't one, will only cause further outrage and strengthen their resolve.


----------



## grah33 (12 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> But what are your thoughts on the Catholic Church saying they wouldn't report child abuse?



Child abuse is a terrible thing, and it's good that hidden failures were brought to light .  But getting them to reveal secrets in the confessional may be a disaster in the making. You may not be aware, but it's against constitutional rights and human rights (religious freedom), and is a very serious thing. From what I gather, to a priest, revealing confessional secrets is regarded as a wrong action, or going against God. So the law would be compelling them to do things against their conscience, and you'd expect some to allow themselves to be charged. Looks like our predictions are coming true. They're starting to control the Church more and more.


----------



## Value Collector (12 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> but I am intentiionally linking it to the agenda of the *far left. I make no apologies for that.




What I am saying is that this stuff is being generated by the *far right*, with the intention of discrediting the left, and you swallowed it hook line and sinker. it's far right people generating fake posts.

It's just like the anti muslim people that create fake posts saying muslims want to ban dog walking or ban Christmas lights etc etc, they are fake posts created by anti muslim people to get people angry at muslims, the posts aren't actually coming from muslims.


----------



## Value Collector (12 July 2018)

grah33 said:


> Child abuse is a terrible thing, and it's good that hidden failures were brought to light .  But getting them to reveal secrets in the confessional may be a disaster in the making. You may not be aware, but it's against constitutional rights and human rights (religious freedom), and is a very serious thing. From what I gather, to a priest, revealing confessional secrets is regarded as a wrong action, or going against God. So the law would be compelling them to do things against their conscience, and you'd expect some to allow themselves to be charged. Looks like our predictions are coming true. They're starting to control the Church more and more.




Don't you think the rights of children who are being abused should come before the religious freedoms of the abusers?

Your religion has totally messed up your brain and your ability to think clearly. 



> So the law would be compelling them to do things against their conscience,




the fact that protecting children and bringing abusers to justice is "against their conscience" is a huge red flag for me.

Parents with children should steer well clear of this sinister organisation.


----------



## grah33 (12 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Don't you think the rights of children who are being abused should come before the religious freedoms of the abusers?
> 
> Your religion has totally messed up your brain and your ability to think clearly.
> 
> ...



Well that's your view, but I'm sure lots of religious people tend not to see the breaking of promises as a means to solve problems.  
I haven't been following the issue much, but it's supposed to be just a minority. Their main flaw was that they didn't handle abuse cases properly.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 July 2018)

grah33 said:


> Their main flaw was that they didn't handle abuse cases properly.




Well, it wasn't a few localised cases. 

Catholic churches all over the world have paid out large amounts in damages to silence their victims, so it seems an institutionalised cover up.

The sentencing of a bishop for covering up these cases is the first step in bringing back some sort of responsibility to the church.


----------



## Tisme (12 July 2018)

Breaking the confessional seal will merely mean that the molesters won't talk to anyone, won't get any catholic guilt placed on him/her and the practice will go on unfettered.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> The fact that the organisation is willing to protect those that are, should be worrying to you, shouldn't it?




The "organisation" where most abuse seems to take place is the family home.

Julia's revelations of her abuse at the hands of her grandfather is only the tip of the iceberg.

Incest, parents pimping their children and other horrors just seem to be ignored. The families won't talk and the neighbours don't want to interfere.

What is going to be done about that ?


----------



## grah33 (12 July 2018)

I think it's definitely changed the image of clergy for the worse. I guess they were paying people to protect their image, but in the end it has become a catastrophe.

The times are really changing though. Many Catholics are no doubt freaked out by these new laws, and it's a topic of discussion everywhere. The Church might possibly have considered excommunicating Turnbull (for the gay marriage thing and stuff like this) , but it would not be a smart move in such fragile times.


----------



## Tisme (13 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> The "organisation" where most abuse seems to take place is the family home.
> 
> Julia's revelations of her abuse at the hands of her grandfather is only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...




If the bureaucrats would grow some gonads they would allow us to see the stats so we could work out for ourselves what breeds of people we should keep an eye on and certainly shield our loved ones from.


----------



## wayneL (13 July 2018)




----------



## wayneL (13 July 2018)




----------



## Value Collector (13 July 2018)

grah33 said:


> Well that's your view, but I'm sure lots of religious people tend not to see the breaking of promises as a means to solve problems. .




Yes I am sure they would prefer the pedophiles remain protected 

If it were any other group hiding pedo's, you guys would fly of the handle, but when its your special club doing it, you are fine with it,  it just shows how much religion has infected your brain and prevents you making rational decisions.


----------



## barney (13 July 2018)

wayneL said:


>





Lets assume for a moment that being a paedophile is a "real sexuality" as described above ….. OK I'll accept that for the point of the exercise …

Where it all goes pear shaped is when these people inflict their so called "real sexuality" on the innocent.  
Violation of anyone in any way is totally unacceptable … but children!!  

They may be able to justify their sexuality, but they can never justify their actions!


----------



## Value Collector (13 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> The "organisation" where most abuse seems to take place is the family home.




And would you accept family that knew about things happening but failing to report the abuse? 

would you not hold them some what accountable?


----------



## Value Collector (13 July 2018)

barney said:


> Lets assume for a moment that being a paedophile is a "real sexuality" as described above ….. OK I'll accept that for the point of the exercise …
> 
> Where it all goes pear shaped is when these people inflict their so called "real sexuality" on the innocent.
> Violation of anyone in any way is totally unacceptable … but children!!
> ...




Its not illegal to be attracted to children, just as its not illegal to have a "rape fetish",  however it is a crime to act on it, I agree.

If someone has one of these peculiar fetishes, I probably wouldn't want to be around them socially, but I don't think they are deserving of punishment unless they act on it, But if they do act on it they need to be reported.

I also think the Catholic Church creates pedophiles through sexual repression of its priests, hence why it seems to be institutional there.


----------



## Value Collector (13 July 2018)

wayneL said:


>





I haven't looked into it, But have you made sure "Lucy Joan" is a real person, and that she actually said those things? and if she is a real person with genuinely held beliefs are you sure she is part of any real movement that good be seen as a "culture war"?


----------



## SirRumpole (13 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> And would you accept family that knew about things happening but failing to report the abuse?
> 
> would you not hold them some what accountable?




Of course. I'm not a Catholic and I believe that all the priests who abuse children should be punished. I'm just saying that the bigger problem of societal child abuse is not being tackled.


----------



## Value Collector (13 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I'm just saying that the bigger problem of societal child abuse is not being tackled.




I agree, but getting angry at "The Left" and "LGBT groups" because of fake posts being put up by right wing groups isn't going to do anything either.

I think Wayne, Tink and some others here are more interested in using child abuse as an excuse to lash out at political correctness, the Left and the LGBT groups rather than actually fix the issue.

As I said Tink is very quick to jump on an anti gay bandwagon in the name of protecting children but is always awkwardly silent about her own clubs role in child abuse.


----------



## wayneL (13 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> I haven't looked into it, But have you made sure "Lucy Joan" is a real person, and that she actually said those things? and if she is a real person with genuinely held beliefs are you sure she is part of any real movement that good be seen as a "culture war"?



Statistically,  5% of males,  and a somewhat lesser percentage of females are pedophiles. What this means is that in my municipality there are 5000 men,  and let's says 2000 women who are pedophiles. 

7000 people just in the City of Ipswich.

Of course,  not all will act on that,  but a lot do,  and a lot will be in the upper echelons of various institutions.

No extrapolate that out to Australia and the world. 

It's not too far a stretch for me to believe there are those who might campaign for acceptance


----------



## Value Collector (13 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> It's not too far a stretch for me to believe there are those who might campaign for acceptance




But have you looked into any of the posts you have linked to be sure they are credible before you got angry about them?



> Statistically, 5% of males, and a somewhat lesser percentage of females are pedophiles. What this means is that in my municipality there are 5000 men, and let's says 2000 women who are pedophiles.
> 
> 7000 people just in the City of Ipswich.
> 
> ...




those numbers seem very high, where did you get the 5% figure from, and what was the definition used, eg. was it anyone who has been attracted to a person less than 16, or actually attracted to pre puberty children?


----------



## wayneL (13 July 2018)

I am not interested in debating minutia with you VC, but fyi https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/pdf/10.1146/annurev.clinpsy.032408.153618

I personally know enough victims for the figure to be believable.


----------



## wayneL (13 July 2018)

This is just what is coming across my Twitter feed, because some posters asked. I am not overly searching for this crap, it just keeps popping up on my feed comma retweeted from some people I follow


----------



## CanOz (13 July 2018)

Honestly Wayne, this seems like click bait to me.


----------



## wayneL (13 July 2018)

CanOz said:


> Honestly Wayne, this seems like click bait to me.



Look up what is clickbait bro,  this ain't it.


----------



## bellenuit (13 July 2018)

I would think he is jumping on the bandwagon with his LGBTP, the P representing his particular sexual choice.

However, that does not mean he is endorsed by the LGBT community in his efforts to legalise the P. As mentioned by some, the rights that each of the L, G, B and T are demanding do not infringe on the rights of others that are not part of the LGBT community. They are requiring equality before the law and the right to express their sexuality with like minded consenting adults. The P community as endorsed by this individual is demanding a right to have sex with children who by definition are incapable of giving consent. Such a right would infringe on others.

Pedophilia is rampant in certain religious sects and the participants hide behind the cloak of religious tolerance and sometimes secrecy to pursue their sexual desires. That does not mean that other religious sects endorse what is happening, though many may be forgiving so long as there is a bible verse somewhere that endorses it.


----------



## Value Collector (14 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> This is just what is coming across my Twitter feed, because some posters asked. I am not overly searching for this crap, it just keeps popping up on my feed comma retweeted from some people I follow




Are you following a bunch of right wing people?
Are these sorts of posts being spread by those right wingers?

If so thats probably the issue.

I follow various groups on different social media platforms that you would consider left wing, and I have never seen anything like that being spread or endorsed.

So, I have no doubt that these sorts of posts are just fake news being spread by right wingers, hence why you are seeing it and I am not, or if they are genuine they are getting no support from the mainstream left movement, and are only being cherry picked and spread by the right.

either way, fake news or cherry picked genuine nutter, they do not represent the view of the mainstream left.


----------



## fiftyeight (14 July 2018)

5 pages spent talking about this shiz 

Bit like when smart people talk about flat earthers, such a waste. 

Hopefully the smart people of this thread move on to something much more interesting so I can continue wasting hours reading ASF threads


----------



## Tisme (14 July 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> 5 pages spent talking about this shiz
> 
> Bit like when smart people talk about flat earthers, such a waste.
> 
> Hopefully the smart people of this thread move on to something much more interesting so I can continue wasting hours reading ASF threads




Flat Earth knocker eh. Vinyl is way more an enjoyable experience than Spotify.


----------



## fiftyeight (14 July 2018)

Tisme said:


> Flat Earth knocker eh. Vinyl is way more an enjoyable experience than Spotify.




Spent my teens and 20s collecting music on a hard drive. It crashed. Have spent my 30s trying to find music with no words. Maybe I should of collected vinyl instead of 1s and 0s


----------



## Darc Knight (14 July 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> Have spent my 30s trying to find music with no words. Maybe I should of collected vinyl instead of 1s and 0s




You don't mean that boom boom thump thump music the low profile Japanese Car with the suped up exhaust next to me at the Lights plays?


----------



## fiftyeight (14 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> You don't mean that boom boom thump thump music the low profile Japanese Car with the suped up exhaust next to me at the Lights plays?




Boom Boom thump thump yes and my car is Japanese but not sure my 2004 Toyota Corolla hatch is what you were thinking


----------



## Tisme (14 July 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> Spent my teens and 20s collecting music on a hard drive. It crashed. Have spent my 30s trying to find music with no words. Maybe I should of collected vinyl instead of 1s and 0s




yeah I use my Ipod Classic, but backup on two computers and 1 flash drive. There needs to be replacement for the 160 Classic.

With vinyl I pickup a couple of 180 or 200g albums each city, usually replacements of my well worn ones. You might think about sourcing from stores like Rasputin Music in San Fran or Tower Records in Japan.


----------



## wayneL (19 July 2018)

In the MSM no less. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...al-psychologist-child-sex-abuse-a6965956.html

Not a right wing nazi fascist homophope in sight VC



> *Paedophilia a 'sexual orientation - like being straight or gay'*
> *A paedophile has the 'same ingrained attraction that a heterosexual female may feel towards a male', psychologist says*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2018)

*Paedophilia a 'sexual orientation - like being straight or gay'
*
So what is the point ? It's still a crime.


----------



## wayneL (19 July 2018)

Join the dots Horace


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2018)

Do some research wayne.


----------



## wayneL (19 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Do some research wayne.



What additional research do you suggest,  Horace?


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> What additional research do you suggest,  Horace?




What ever you feel necessary to support your argument, whatever that is.


----------



## wayneL (19 July 2018)

Oh, okay.

I'm not sure why the hostility about my discouraging the acceptance of pedophilia. That has me quite baffled to be honest.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> I'm not sure why the hostility about my discouraging the acceptance of pedophilia. That has me quite baffled to be honest.




You actually seemed to imply that "The Left" was to blame for spreading acceptance of pedophillia, so you turned it into a political attack.


----------



## wayneL (19 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> You actually seemed to imply that "The Left" was to blame for spreading acceptance of pedophillia, so you turned it into a political attack.



The *extreme left. 

Don't forget that I consider myself slightly left.


----------



## Value Collector (21 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> I'm not sure why the hostility about my discouraging the acceptance of pedophilia.




No one, except for some isolated nutters are suggesting pedophilia should be accepted.

And the examples you have given seem to be nothing but shadow puppets being put up by the “extreme right” to try and make out the left are extreme.

There is no social movement of any weight pushing for pedophilia to be normalized, your are actually just shadow boxing against a causes that has no weight and no substance.


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2018)

Its nothing to do with the extreme  right VC. The days are gone when you could wave off anything you don't like as extreme right. That is now seen as exact what it is,  intellectually disingenuous,  at best.


----------



## Value Collector (21 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Its nothing to do with the extreme  right VC. The days are gone when you could wave off anything you don't like as extreme right. That is now seen as exact what it is,  intellectually disingenuous,  at best.




If you don't want to use the phrase "extreme right", how would you describe an antigay rights activists that steal the logo from another group and posing as them posts pro pedophila posts?


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2018)

Google TEDx Mirjam Heine.

Or yoootooob any of the various analyses of such:


----------



## Value Collector (21 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Google TEDx Mirjam Heine.
> 
> Or yoootooob any of the various analyses of such:





What is the point of that video? it has nothing to do with your claim that the left are trying to normalise the molesting of children.

She isn't condoning molesting children, or trying to make it ok for pedo's to assault children.

As far as I can see her point is that

1, pedo's exist
2, its not their fault
3, they shouldn't be punished if they don't act it.
4, it might be better is we allowed these people to get help to cope, rather than stigmatise them.

the guy doing the commentary is very douchy.


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2018)

The point is that pedophilia is abberant and requires treatment of some description,  rather than pandering. 

It's not a sexuality,  it's a psychopathology as evidenced by the the more principled of those so afflicted refusing (for the moment) to act on it.


----------



## BlownAccount (21 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> That's one of the worst things I've ever read but it needs to be put out there so that normal people are aware or reminded that Monsters do exist in our Society and that Victims of all sort need to be helped and protected.



I couldn't even finish the article. I can't believe no death penalty for them. I read some stats from the other article posted and I can't fathom why the average sentence in the US is only 7 years with 3 being served. Judges have a lot to answer for...


----------



## TikoMike (24 July 2018)

"The guy doing the commentary is very douchy". Instead of ad hominem why don't you try and attack the points he raises?


----------



## grah33 (25 July 2018)

Some points to argue against:

Children aren't sexually developed yet. It is therefore a misuse of sexuality.  One doesn't use a tool that is designed for a different purpose.  In a rational world you wouldn't do this.

Children's minds aren't developed as well, so they're not old enough to make important choices. They should be protected.

(As other posters have said, it's quite a big problem. In families, all over the place... )


----------



## Tink (26 July 2018)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/trump-derangement-syndrome.34128/page-9


----------



## Tisme (26 July 2018)

Tink said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/trump-derangement-syndrome.34128/page-9





He should have asked if it was ok for their mum to have a sexual relationship with a one of her children.

Americans have always been insincerely polite by wearing two faces. It's managed to spread and infect a lot of Australians now. 80/20 rule always applies ....80% are always gullible


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

TikoMike said:


> "The guy doing the commentary is very douchy". Instead of ad hominem why don't you try and attack the points he raises?




Did you listen to the video, His little rant is full of straw man arguments and ad hominem.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

Tink said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/trump-derangement-syndrome.34128/page-9





Tink, your religious book is full of incest.


----------



## Darc Knight (26 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Tink, your religious book is full of incest.




Yes, but God punished those Perverts.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Yes, but God punished those Perverts.




Whereas Muhammed got away with having sex with a nine year old.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Yes, but God punished those Perverts.




In which verse was Noah and his family punished?

Was Lot punished after he got drunk and impregnated his two daughters?


----------



## Darc Knight (26 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> In which verse was Noah and his family punished?
> 
> Was Lot punished after he got drunk and impregnated his two daughters?



Didn't Lot get "raped" after his Daughters got him drunk?
The Bible doesn't condone incest.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Whereas Muhammed got away with having sex with a nine year old.




As do a lot of priests.

The Bible actually says nothing against pedophillia, which is surprising given that they had time to ban shell fish, tattoos and wearing mixed fabrics, But didn't seem to have time to ban having sex with children.

In some verses the bible actually seems to command that the soldiers "Take the Women children for them selves" so disturbingly the bible seems to tell a story of female children being raped after their brothers and parents have been slaughtered.




> And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying, Avenge the children of Israel of the Midianites ... And they warred against the Midianites, as the LORD commanded Moses; and they slew all the males ... And the children of Israel took all the women of Midian captives, and their little ones ... And Moses was wroth with the officers ... And Moses said unto them, Have ye saved all the women alive? ... *Now therefore kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that hath known man by lying with him. But all the women children, that have not known a man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves*


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Didn't Lot get "raped" after his Daughters got him drunk?
> The Bible doesn't condone incest.



Were lots daughters punished?

The Bible only bans parents having sex with their children, it doesn't ban siblings having sex at all.

Was Noahs family punished?


----------



## Darc Knight (26 July 2018)

Any attempt to make Christians out to be bad people is wrong. Yes there are "bad apples" in any group, but proper Christians are good people who do a lot of good.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

You made a claim that those that committed incest were punished, I am asking you to show how lots daughters and Noah's family were punished.



Darc Knight said:


> Any attempt to make Christians out to be bad people is wrong. .




I am talking about a book.



> but proper Christians are good people who do a lot of good




Christian is not a synonym for "Good people", plenty of christians do terrible things, and simply saying that if they do terrible things then they aren't really christians is just appealing to the "No true scotsman Fallacy"

Yes there are good christians, just like there is good muslims there are good people in all faiths, But simply cherry picking the "good" people and saying "these are the proper christians" is flawed thinking.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> As do a lot of priests.




It's getting harder for them now due to the RC which hasn't mentioned the Muslim faith at all as far as I know, and I doubt that they will.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> It's getting harder for them now due to the RC which hasn't mentioned the Muslim faith at all as far as I know, and I doubt that they will.




I think anyone who molests kids or covers it up should be charged and face the full brunt of the law, I am no concerned with which cult they come from.

The only reason I have specifically mentioned the catholics in particular is because we have a catholic person on this forum constantly saying she cares about child welfare, while the spokesperson of her cult has publicly admitted he intends to stay silent on future abuses.

If we had a muslim here saying the things Tink does, and I could find a public statement from the muslims particular  branch of islam, I would bring it up.


----------



## Tink (26 July 2018)

The Bible is what this country was built on.

VC, I don't listen to your scripted baloney.

I am pro life, pro family (mother and father), pro children.


----------



## fiftyeight (26 July 2018)

Tink said:


> The Bible is what this country was built on



Nope


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2018)

Fwiw the Bible of Christianity is the New Testament.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

Tink said:


> I am pro life, pro family (mother and father), pro children.




And Pro Catholic Church, which is pro covering up child molestation.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Fwiw the Bible of Christianity is the New Testament.




Christians always quote the Old Testament, thats where the Ten Commandments come from, and thats where most of the anti gay stuff is, I am sure as a boy you were told the story of Noahs's ark, thats from the Old Testament, the creation story is in the Old Testament etc etc etc.

If you think the christians ignore the Old Testament you are simply wrong


----------



## Darc Knight (26 July 2018)

If everyone lived by Christian values the World would be a much better place.


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Christians always quote the Old Testament, thats where the Ten Commandments come from, and thats where most of the anti gay stuff is, I am sure as a boy you were told the story of Noahs's ark, thats from the Old Testament, the creation story is in the Old Testament etc etc etc.
> 
> If you think the christians ignore the Old Testament you are simply wrong



Dude,  the Old Testament gives history and context. If Christians followed the Old Testament as law (as do Jews), we wouldn't be eating bacon or lobster for a start, and we'd  have Rabbis chopping the end of our old felllow off.  Etc etc etc


----------



## SirRumpole (26 July 2018)

This is a pretty rubbish thread really.


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> This is a pretty rubbish thread really.



You don't think we,  as a society,  we should be speaking against pedos trying to nrmalize their behaviour?

Why the f*** not Horace?


----------



## SirRumpole (26 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> You don't think we,  as a society,  we should be speaking against pedos trying to nrmalize their behaviour?
> 
> Why the f*** not Horace?




It's a crime wayne, if you know any pedo's and can prove they have done a crime, report them to the police.

Otherwise the child love people are not going anywhere, the vast majority of people think they are disgusting so what we are doing here is just stating the obvious.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> If Christians followed the Old Testament as law (as do Jews), we wouldn't be eating bacon or lobster for a start,




There are christian denominations that do avoid Bacon and lobster, and I have heard christian preachers preach against bacon.

What you are noticing is the hypocrisy of christians, in that they cherry pick which rules to follow, and which to ignore, eg. they love the first 10 commandments, but ignore the others that are in the same book, except when they want to protest gays etc, they will happily quote the Old Testament, but then they go and eat bacon.

*Christian preacher at a mega church preaching against eating pork.*




*apparently "real christians don't eat pork"*


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> This is a pretty rubbish thread really.




Yes, Alarmist Trash. 

No one here think its ok to molest children, and they are simply trying to build a straw man to attack.

I won't be commenting on this thread again.


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> There are christian denominations that do avoid Bacon and lobster, and I have heard christian preachers preach against bacon.
> 
> What you are noticing is the hypocrisy of christians, in that they cherry pick which rules to follow, and which to ignore, eg. they love the first 10 commandments, but ignore the others that are in the same book, except when they want to protest gays etc, they will happily quote the Old Testament, but then they go and eat bacon.
> 
> ...




No,  what you are noticing are different sects with different  beliefs.


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> It's a crime wayne, if you know any pedo's and can prove they have done a crime, report them to the police.
> 
> Otherwise the child love people are not going anywhere, the vast majority of people think they are disgusting so what we are doing here is just stating the obvious.



Yes it's a crime in some societies and was not always a crime in our own if yoy go back. 

If you fail to notice the move for acceptance (again),  that's fine,  but don't be surprised if it becomes a thing.


----------



## grah33 (26 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Yes there are good christians, just like there is good muslims there are good people in all faiths, But simply cherry picking the "good" people and saying "these are the proper christians" is flawed thinking.



True there are good people in all the faiths.  But , in relation to this thread, I think that marrying off adults to younger persons goes against reason, since they are not fit for marital relations.  The God these religions believe in - a Creator -  would endorse rational and reasonable human behavior, one could argue.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> If you fail to notice the move for acceptance (again), that's fine, but don't be surprised if it becomes a thing.




The "move to acceptance" is so small and threadbare that all you are doing is giving them some publicity and the possibillity of spreading their cult.


----------



## Value Collector (26 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> No,  what you are noticing are different sects with different  beliefs.




Different sects of christianity, 

So when you said "_If Christians followed the Old Testament as law (as do Jews), we wouldn't be eating bacon or lobster for a start"

You were simply ignoring all the sects of christianity that do pay attention to the OT, and do avoid Bacon.

Thats the thing, you can't say "Christians are X", because there is over 10,000 brands all believing different things, and even with in brands the don't all agree.

But as I said I am out of this Convo, this thread is going on ignore._


----------



## Tisme (26 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> It's a crime wayne,.




As was homosexuality


----------



## grah33 (26 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Different sects of christianity,
> 
> So when you said "_If Christians followed the Old Testament as law (as do Jews), we wouldn't be eating bacon or lobster for a start"
> 
> ...



Many of your qs were answered in another thread, and are explained in the New Testament itself.


----------



## Tisme (26 July 2018)

grah33 said:


> Many of your qs were answered in another thread, and are explained in the New Testament itself.




The Old Testament is a foundation document, more to do with prophesies and legacies of Adam's sins and the foretelling of Christ to wash away those sins. The New Testament explains the redemption and Christ's emolation as the final payment for Adam's behaviour. Adam of course is a euphemism for mankind.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 July 2018)

Tisme said:


> As was homosexuality




Consenting adults.


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2018)

Although this was never intended as such,  it's been an interesting social experiment. 

I have a feeling this will be revisited at some point in the future and it will be interesting to see if there are changes in attitude.

Until then...


----------



## PZ99 (27 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Although this was never intended as such,  it's been an interesting social experiment.
> *
> I have a feeling this will be revisited at some point in the future* _<snip>_




Let's hope not mate. Sickos of any kind don't deserve any airtime on our forum... 

IMV


----------



## wayneL (27 July 2018)

PZ99 said:


> Let's hope not mate. Sickos of any kind don't deserve any airtime on our forum...
> 
> IMV



I really do hope you're right.


----------



## Junior (27 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Although this was never intended as such,  it's been an interesting social experiment.
> 
> I have a feeling this will be revisited at some point in the future and it will be interesting to see if there are changes in attitude.
> 
> Until then...




You seem to almost want this to happen.  So you can say 'told you I was right' and then try to lump pedos in the same boat as homosexuals.

It won't happen.


----------



## McLovin (27 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> Fwiw the Bible of Christianity is the New Testament.




The core belief of Christianity is that Jesus was the messiah prophesied in the Old Testament. If you don't believe in the Old Testament then you don't believe that Jesus was the Messiah.

The whole of the scriptures are the word of God.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 July 2018)

McLovin said:


> The core belief of Christianity is that Jesus was the messiah prophesied in the Old Testament. If you don't believe in the Old Testament then you don't believe that Jesus was the Messiah.




The Jews believe in the OT, but not that Jesus is the Messiah.


----------



## McLovin (27 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> The Jews believe in the OT, but not that Jesus is the Messiah.




Yes. Believing in the OT doesn't make you Christian, but being Christian means you believe in the OT. The Muslims believe in large swathes of the OT too.


----------



## wayneL (27 July 2018)

Junior said:


> You seem to almost want this to happen.  So you can say 'told you I was right' and then try to lump pedos in the same boat as homosexuals.
> 
> It won't happen.



That is quite a disgusting thing to say junior and absolutely untrue. 

All I have done is highlight a trend I see and you want to make me the villain. 

Putrid.


----------



## Tisme (27 July 2018)




----------



## TikoMike (1 August 2018)




----------



## Tisme (2 August 2018)

TikoMike said:


>




Whoever put that up in the street didn't get permission from the usual suspects in this forum who regulate change for the good of the people based on slave trade in the 18th century USA, gay Spartica and because the lights came on when the 21st century dawned.


----------



## CanOz (2 August 2018)

What happened to you Wayne? What happened to the guy so passionate about trading options??


----------



## grah33 (2 August 2018)

TikoMike said:


>



any responses  to this, or arguments against  or for  ?

VC, others?


----------



## SirRumpole (2 August 2018)

grah33 said:


> any responses  to this, or arguments against  or for  ?
> 
> VC, others?




It could be a Photoshop for all we know.

Where was it posted, when, by whom ?


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2018)

CanOz said:


> What happened to you Wayne? What happened to the guy so passionate about trading options??



That is a stupid question, can.

A more relevant question is,  what the Hell is wrong with you that you find my revulsion at paedophiles campaigning for normality,  worth highlighting and speaking against?  WTF? 

I actually haven't changed a jot,  my politics as a classical liberal with grudging concessions to social liberalism had stayed constant.  However,  society had moved substantially to the left... the radical left,  especially socially.

Not a day goes by where I am not gratuitously confronted with some leftist lunacy, Trump derangement syndrome,  radical gender theory,  Alphabet soupery and whatnot. 

I like our culture,  I think we have achieved too much to p1ss it away by pandering to the toxically indoctrinated and/or psychopathogically compromised and abberant. 

I still use options about my positions,  but don't care to talk about that at this point in time for my own reasons, which are none of your Goddamn business.


----------



## CanOz (2 August 2018)

Thanks for the explanation. Enjoy your topics...


----------



## grah33 (2 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> It could be a Photoshop for all we know.



it could be, but i don't recall people providing arguments.


----------



## Value Collector (2 August 2018)

grah33 said:


> any responses  to this, or arguments against  or for  ?
> 
> VC, others?




It's just another example of some one stirring the pot, and you took it hook line and sinker.


----------



## grah33 (2 August 2018)

Value Collector said:


> It's just another example of some one stirring the pot, and you took it hook line and sinker.



so there is no explanation them from your side...Unless you have a rational argument to oppose the idea portrayed in the picture


----------



## Value Collector (2 August 2018)

grah33 said:


> so there is no explanation them from your side...Unless you have a rational argument to oppose the idea portrayed in the picture




Firstly, I believe the poster was made and pinned up by some one on "Your Side".

Secondly, if you are asking what my argument against pedophila is, it's simple, Children are not able to give informed consent so it's wrong to molest children.


----------



## Tisme (2 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> It could be a Photoshop for all we know.
> 
> Where was it posted, when, by whom ?




and why. If its anti gay rights that bus passed by a while back.


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2018)

CanOz said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Enjoy your topics...



 Care to answer my question to you then?


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2018)

Value Collector said:


> Firstly, I believe the poster was made and pinned up by some one on "Your Side".
> 
> Secondly, if you are asking what my argument against pedophila is, it's simple, Children are not able to give informed consent so it's wrong to molest children.



What is "our side"?

Your second paragraph seems to indicate we are on the same side. Yes?


----------



## Value Collector (2 August 2018)

wayneL said:


> What is "our side"?
> 
> Your second paragraph seems to indicate we are on the same side. Yes?




I think we both agree that acting on pedophila urges and assaulting children is wrong.

Where we disagree is that you seem to think that there is some push to normalise it or legalise it, which as I have explained is simply not happening.

Also, when I said "Your side" I was talking about Graphs antigay/homophobic leanings, it's a common tactic, if you want to build up support against a certain group, you try and link them with another group the public already hates, Which it has be shown on numerous occasions, homophobic people try to link supporting gay marriage etc with the slippery slope to allowing pedophila, This poster is probably just another example of this, as the ones you linked were.


----------



## Value Collector (2 August 2018)

For example, these leaflets were dropped around Manchester in England, as it turns out it wasn't from a Muslims group, it was from people trying to turn the public against muslims, which works because people love to get angry, without finding out if things are even true.

Wayne, Graph and co have simply fallen into the anti gay version of this.






https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...an-dogs-in-public-places---is-it-an-islamoph/


----------



## CanOz (2 August 2018)

I’m not speaking against your revulsion of pedophiles. We agree on that. I’ve just sensed a much angrier tone in general in your posting culminating in this thread. I used to look up to you, I found allot of rational wisdom in your opinions. This seems to be a campaign, which is fine, if that is your new found passion.

Anyway, I’m out of this thread.

Death to pedoes....end of story.


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2018)

This is a very nuanced debate.  I'm going to respectfully and temporarily withdraw until  I have time to make a considered and reasoned position. 

Later.


----------



## Tisme (2 August 2018)

1 in 5 girls and 1 in 20 boys are victims of CSA in the USA. That's not a statistic that should be swept under the carpet by implying it's an attack on gays.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 August 2018)

Tisme said:


> 1 in 5 girls and 1 in 20 boys are victims of CSA in the USA. That's not a statistic that should be swept under the carpet by implying it's an attack on gays.




That's a different matter to trying to make it legal, something that should get no publicity at all.

If churchmen are to be jailed for covering up CSA , shouldn't the same standards apply to all members of the community ?


----------



## Tisme (2 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> That's a different matter to trying to make it legal, something that should get no publicity at all.
> 
> If churchmen are to be jailed for covering up CSA , shouldn't the same standards apply to all members of the community ?




Absolutely .... they are scum who should be removed form society.


----------



## grah33 (5 August 2018)

Value Collector said:


> For example, these leaflets were dropped around Manchester in England, as it turns out it wasn't from a Muslims group, it was from people trying to turn the public against muslims, which works because people love to get angry, without finding out if things are even true.
> 
> Wayne, Graph and co have simply fallen into the anti gay version of this.
> 
> ...



You seem to be guilty of the same tactics though, labeling clergy as a bunch of pedophiles in general, and somehow connecting sexual repression to very wicked conduct from molesters. But as you say, people like to get angry and say whatever.


----------



## Tink (5 August 2018)

(un)safe schools
http://youreteachingourchildrenwhat...asks-why-do-we-need-an-age-of-consent-at-all/

Latrobe University
https://www.latrobe.edu.au/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Trobe_University


----------



## wayneL (19 September 2019)

Here we go folks


----------



## PZ99 (20 September 2019)

Heh heh, you're a lit late mate 

Catho priests have been "normalising" pedophilia for the last fifty years or more.

https://theconversation.com/the-cat...-and-silencing-would-be-whistleblowers-102387


----------



## qldfrog (20 September 2019)

The funny thing is the way that very suggestion during the gay marriage debate was making you an outcast: crazy, far right and so on
Anyway, you can fight or you can give up
I gave up, see the attitude of some of our preferred posters on the global warming thread or veganism, often by the same actors, often involved in the brain wash of our future generation
A mix of scientific incompetence, parroting ,fanatism and denial bullying
Let them **** the west, we do not deserve our current place on earth when a majority is so stupid and fighting air, sorry greenhouse gases with no clue about the world they actually live in
Don Quixote...


----------

